# So I draw Pokemon



## R4Liam (Jun 27, 2014)

So far I have drawn a grand total of: 9 so 710 to go 

Anyway, here is the Ivysaur I drew today





Here is my Deviantart if you want to support me in this quest of completion!
http://liamlikesart.deviantart.com/


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2014)

That's pretty damn good.
Also, draw me like one of your French Pokemon!


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 29, 2014)

There are 721 actually. Not counting forms and megas.


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Jun 29, 2014)

That is really nice, I would like to see more.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 29, 2014)

Reminds me of:


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Jun 29, 2014)

Now I feel I failed, every time I'm trying to draw a pokémon it ends in a ditto.


----------



## R4Liam (Jun 29, 2014)

natkoden said:


> Reminds me of:




I'm actually amazed because this drawing is the only one that someone commented on on my deviant art: "Awesome! I love the way you drew it ^.~"

I feel it's the worst drawing of the bunch!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 29, 2014)

R4Liam said:


> I'm actually amazed because this drawing is the only one that someone commented on on my deviant art: "Awesome! I love the way you drew it ^.~"
> 
> I feel it's the worst drawing of the bunch!


 

It occurs to me that many people on deviantArt are either blind, or like kissing asses.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 29, 2014)

Ooooh, an aspiring artist. Good luck!!! 
Feel free to visit my deviantart for inspiration, I also draw a lot of pokemon. 

http://gamefan5.deviantart.com


----------



## WhiteMaze (Dec 26, 2014)

Its been years since I've drawn real Pokemon, however I do like to create personal Pokemon or Fakemon, whatever you want to call it.

This one is from a giveaway contest I held on deviantart, featuring starter Pokemon I made up.


----------

